# Helene



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Helene still has about 6 weeks left until her due date and she is HUGE, I'm thinking she has triplets. What do you guys think? It is kind of hard to see because I had just blown her out to comb her and the lighting wasn't great. The picture doesn't do her justice. I will try and get a better picture tomorrow after work.

























She not only was blown out but also was on the stanchion which she hates, so she isn't standing very well. She has perfectly straight back legs, just not in the picture. Lol she was very upset.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Def huge !
I also see 4h pledge
She looks like you stuck her hoof in a light socket hehehehehe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, she is huge! Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Definitely looks huge! Can't wait to see more pictures of her when you get a chance, I love her color!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol yea, all of our goats, with the exception of the ones that came from my original farm are leased by 4Hers. We have 39 kids that lease goats. The cashmere goat project is the biggest 4H project in Gunnison. And the Gunnison fiber goat group is the biggest and one of the only fiber groups in Colorado. It's a unique program where a 4Her can lease a goat for $1 for the year. They clip hooves, vaccinate, comb, imprint, teach to walk, breed, and imprint the kids born. It's a great program. All we do is feed, deal with the bucks and over see things and make the decisions basically. 

My goats are there as back ups in case we don't have enough goats for 4Hers. But so far we have enough.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow that is a really great program .... Allows kids access that otherwise they may not have! 
Good work!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

It really is. All of the kids live in town. The bus even drops them off here after school if they want to come out 

They have to spend a minimum of 6 hours per month with their first goat and if they lease any others they have to spend an extra 2 hours for each goat after the first. 

But most kids spend a lot of time out here. You can really tell who just meets the minimum and who is out here all the time based on how the goats act. Most are like puppy dogs and are always in your pocket. Almost like bottle babies. It's crazy, especially for a her of close too 100


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

What a fantastic program you have going on!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is definitely big.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The fluff doesn't hid a big baby belly! She's a pretty color too 
Hope she does give up triplets, sounds like you have a good program going to use up kids :hug:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's soooo fluffy and HUGE! I say 3 or 4.

that's an amazing program! wish I had that when I was growing up....


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I hope not trips but I'm thinking she will. Last time she had triplets she went down fast. :-/ hopefully it was only a fluke


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is sure big! Hope all goes well with kidding....6 more weeks?? Wow! So glad all the goats get so much attention


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

It has been so long some I have been on TGS. Helene kidded with twin does! They are 4 months old now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure grow fast.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

fiberchick04 said:


> It has been so long some I have been on TGS. Helene kidded with twin does! They are 4 months old now.


Pics?


----------

